# Tucker Milling Dairy Feed



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone use Tucker Milling Dairy Feed?

Right now, my lactating does are getting a mix of beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, black oil sunflower seeds, crimped oats, and 10% sweet feed. They're doing alright, producing enough for their kids and a little extra for me. (At the moment, I'm milking once a day with the kids on them 24/7).

A friend of ours who works at the feed store recommended this 'dairy feed'. One of his customers feeds it to his goats. The bag says it's formulated for cows and goats, 16% protein.

I know my girls should probably be getting more protein than what they're currently getting. Does anyone have experience using feed like this?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I see people on here steering others away from soybeans. I do not know why.
@goathiker @ksalvagno @mariarose @SalteyLove


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The people who do that are GMO free. Soybeans, wheat, rice, and alfalfa in by- product concentrates are all GMO.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't go out of my way to avoid soy in general, but if I can, I will. 

Because it is in so very much in one form or other and it disrupts hormones, is heavily sprayed with 'cides, contributes to the devastation and desertification of the Amazon rain forest, is an increasing allergen... And finally yes, is also GMO.

While I'm convinced that many GMO issues are harmless, I'm also convinced that for some products, soy and corn, it is not harmless, if only for the sheer volume of our consumption.

I much prefer pea protein when I have the choice.

As for alfalfa pellets and cubes, I'm lucky enough to have available a brand that comes from Canada, named Summit, which is certified GMO free. However, if I don't have that, I'll use something else.

You know, if you try it and it does well for you, then that's great! If it doesn't do well for you, then you can move away from it.

People keep goats all over the world and feed them MANY ways. I'm convinced there is no one right way. I say try it and see and if this improves your life, well and good!


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

There's a lot of new evidence coming out that soy mimics hormones and that corn is leading to fatty liver and and other metabolic problems.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The protein does sound like a good increase compared to your 10%. Try it and see what happens


----------

